# Over the top fancy French....



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2014)

Furniture. Where would my fat arse go?


----------



## kcvet (Jun 28, 2014)

why does that look like a death trap ??? HA


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd be three hours late for supper trying to get out of that thing.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 28, 2014)

.



.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Crazy chair there Pappy! layful:  My cat might like it!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2014)

Your sweet cat looks like it would be comfortable anywhere, SB. Are camper tables it's favorite?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

My first thought was a Venus Fly Trap!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

It kind of looks like Dolly Parton at a wedding ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Your sweet cat looks like it would be comfortable anywhere, SB. Are camper tables it's favorite?



Thanks Pappy, no he gets comfy like that almost anywhere.


----------

